

Lodsys is coming after Android developers now - palebluedot
http://groups.google.com/group/android-discuss/browse_thread/thread/cc9e7843da5c34b6/6a9241ce21c75568

======
tzs
Google has a license to the the Lodsys patents, so if developers are using
some API for in-app purchased supplied by Google as part of Android I'd expect
them to be protected the same way Apple developers are protected by Apple's
license.

~~~
dpcan
But it's not as if Lodsys doesn't know this.

I doubt they'll say "oh, my bad" and walk away now. They have a reason for
sending these letters to small dev shops, knowing full well Google and Apple
have licensed their patents, and we really haven't seen what that reason is
yet.

What is really going on here????

~~~
DenisM
They are scaring developers to exert pressure on Apple and Google, to force
them to negotiate and pay more.

Or.

They are demonstrating to another potential licensee that by paying more they
can get better "protection". Potential clients would Microsoft, HP, and RIM. I
can totally see Microsoft paying more to get more protection for "their"
developers an then using the uncertainty to lure Apple's developers over to
their side, because Microsoft have used patents in the past to similar purpose
- create uncertainty around Linux, unless bought from their licensed partner
Novell.

------
nextparadigms
I think either boycott or grouping together to sue them back is necessary. If
they pay, other patent trolls will appear, and this will get a lot worse if
they see making money like this over obvious patents like these is a viable
way to make money.

~~~
monochromatic
How does a boycott even work in the context of a patent troll who isn't
producing anything?

~~~
nooneelse
Spit-balling here, possibly drivel; feel free to call me out on absurdness.

What about something like a "no software for you" blockade/lawsuit-wedge? Form
a little body, have some rules on how someone gets declared a patent troll.
Alongside that, have anti-patent-troll companies start including "if declared
a PT by so-and-so body, your license to use this software is over" in click-
through EULAs. Intended result being: anyone working for patent trolls can't
use enough modern software to function effectively, and/or they open
themselves up for counter-suit via their use of software without license.

~~~
noonespecial
I'd be stunned stupid if every copy of windows in whatever little back-office
hole in the wall they work out of isn't pirated. They don't give a rip about
your software or IP in general beyond gaming the system. If they cheat on the
spirit of the law this egregiously, they probably cheat every other damn place
as well.

------
palebluedot
Some more info here, including the developer name:
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/patent_holding_firm_lod...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/patent_holding_firm_lodsys_goes_after_android_developer_for_use_of_in_app_payments.php)

The developer is "Clapfoot Inc", and the game in question is "Tank Hero".

------
mschwar99
I'm not seeing anything in the thread that verifies the title of this
submission. Am I missing something?

It looks to be people discussing the iOS episodes and patent trolls in
general.

Edit - Yup my fault, I zeroed in on the responses.

~~~
palebluedot
From the first post in the thread:

"We recently implemented in-app purchases for our Android application and
several weeks later we received a letter from Lodsys, claiming that we
infringed on their patents."

So, I suppose it is a just a sample of one, at this point - but I think it is
enough to show that it is not strictly limited to iOS developers at this
point.

This is the first time I've heard of them coming after an Android developer
for in-app purchases.

------
shareme
Folks some facts:

-Lodsys is not the original owner of the patents IV is and it was IV that Google, Apple, and MS bought licenses from. -Lodsys was specifically formed to collect fees.

Because Lodsys was not a party to previous licenses obviously it snot
collecting fees from them. In other words Lodsys is playing the system hoping
that small developers do not have the nerve to ask Apple and Google and MS
what the heck is going on. You will notice that our very own FOSS patent
FUdster recommended paying the fess, right despite only letters being sent?

Its time for all developers to wake the eff up about software patents.

And to our FOSS software patent FUDster, I think I speak for all when I state
STFU.

~~~
daeken
Who exactly is "our FOSS software patent FUDster", and why should he/she STFU?
Shouldn't we as a community discuss these things, rather than dismissing them
out of hand?

~~~
georgemcbay
FWIW, I'd assume he was talking about Florian Müller.

